# Perch fishing western basin thru the ice



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

My name is Sean Straley if we are fortunate to get ice this winter on Lake Erie. I love the walleye fishing the last couple winter that we have been blessed with. My question is were can you can the perch in the western Basin thru the ice.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've heard in the Sandusky Bay there are some springs that attract perch. I've never done it, but was told that you have to be real careful because you DO NOT want to get over top the springs, or you'll go through. I think someone said you can park by 2 Cans Tiki Bar, but don't quote me on that. You can probably search last years forum and find more info.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

whites landing is a hot spot but be VERY careful! You can park at the cove for $5 and go out from there! Its usually quite sketchy but perch and crappie and other small fish go in there like crazy! Potential limits of solid fish though!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for the information posted heard of whites landing. I ve seen shanties on Sandusky bay. I was wondering if you could get on a school around the islands if you get tired of walleye fishing or catch


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm sorry for my last post I got side track at work and hit the send button on accident. What I was trying to ask is there any spots around Catawba you can perch thru the ice after catching walleye.Maybe around the firing range or some of the reefs


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

We got into the Perch on the ice last winter just few hundred yards East of West Sister, guys also get em around the Islands at times,( Green, Rattlesnake, Bass)


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Eyewall said:


> We got into the Perch on the ice last winter just few hundred yards East of West Sister, guys also get em around the Islands at times,( Green, Rattlesnake, Bass)


If we were to continue for a few more consecutive years to get ice like we have the last two it would not take too long for the gang to figure out the perch pattern out there. There are plenty out there, they just need to be found.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love to sit over a school of perch and pluck them all day. I think perch fishing is awesome through the ice. They are normally willing to bite all day long.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

While walleye fishing you will get a lot of lookers, most times the lookers are perch, reel up real fast and drop a small jig wth just a minnow head on it and let it hit bottom then lift ever so lightly or just pinch minnow body off, , most times you'll feel the subtle, tick,tick, get him, they don't stay long however, then usually you get the follower that will rise 3', that's an eye.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I usually use a #5 rap up there for the eyes and have got perch on them before. Big enough for eyes and small enough for perch. That way I don't have to reel up to switch rods.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Er


Erieangler51 said:


> I usually use a #5 rap up there for the eyes and have got perch on them before. Big enough for eyes and small enough for perch. That way I don't have to reel up to switch rods.


ieueu


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Erieangler51. We have caught a few perch on a jigging rap. We wish we could find a nice school and maybe come home maybe a limit of perch.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Idk where they go in the winter. I know schools of them swim underneath of us. Because when I do get 1 I normally have a few others on the screen and have watched them on camera before, is like to go out and target them solely 1 day up there and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Idk where they go in the winter. I know schools of them swim underneath of us. Because when I do get 1 I normally have a few others on the screen and have watched them on camera before, is like to go out and target them solely 1 day up there and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

It's so hard to tell were they would be. There could be a huge school out in front of mouse island and we both know not to venture that way. Wonder if you fish close in at Catawba and sat up fished for them like bluegill thru the ice if you could do better


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We catch some while walleye fishing and it would be a great way to pass the mid day doldrums.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They might be in close. Worth a shot since no one can pattern them or at least shares that they do.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Buddys were catching perch last winter south of green island while walleye fishing. 2 years ago we were catching them NW of West Sister.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a 2 man limit of walleyes and perch last year just shy of west sister, this happened in about 3 hrs, both of us in the same shanty, shew, it was fun.

View media item 78007


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that had to be an awesome three hours of action. I bet you couldn't stop laughing and smiling.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's always a ball throwin back those nice walleyes.We like to keep mostly 18-22 inch fish to eat and were putting back anything over that. Once we had our limit the big girls showed up and we put back close to 25 more before we quit, a picture perfect memories for sure, hope she freezes well because that's the only way there in Feb !!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive been all over erie the past few years and use a camera and only seen a few perch in schools....like 5-7 fish max in a school....really weird....most the times I'd get one or two swim through not much at all.....usually the ones you find on erie tend to be bigger ones through the ice too! A lot of the fish push into the bay at whites landing for the springs that place is disgustingly loaded with perch in the winter....BIG crappie were in there last year as well!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

two years ago we went to Saginaw Bay. While there we fished the river the one day and caught a lot of perch so maybe the schools do move in during the winter.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

There are perch around in-between the Bass Islands/Rattlesnake all winter. In fact, there were very few walleyes for the Put-In-Bay folks to target last winter, but I regularly caught dozens of perch per day. They tend to run small for the most part, 7 1/2 to 9 inches. If you hit the P-I-B Harbor on a good day, jumbos go through once in awhile10-14 inchers, before the dinks invade.


----------

